# please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

Okay let me start off to say that i have a 78 Porsche that ran and now has no spark..
3 years ago i was swapping points to electronic all the time for people now I have my own drift project 1978 924 with a shi*load of parts that are either really expensive or imposable to find I am swapping over to a 83 rabbit dist, coil and icm. Either I am doing something wrong or the wiring to the coil is wrong I need some help 
So here is the setup Very basic agian 83 dist, hall, coil, and icn okay terminal 15 needs how much juice ? and is it +or-
terminal 1 needs how much juice? and is it + or -
the icn has a brown where does it go and how much does it need?
the icn has a black and where does it go and how much does it need?
the icn has a green and where does it go how much does it need 
The reason for the how much does it need is because this is to a 78 924 
So it doesn't have the same wiring that i am used to just slapping in and it just works with one cut exc The Porsche guys say to buy a new 400.00 unit that is as dependable as a Yugo, you can understand the swap. The only hardware swap was the dist. gear-shaft very easy 
The last thing is if indeed I need to add some wiring I can and will I just nee to know what voltages to give to evreything 
Thanks vortexers 
Chris


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor (kobe82)*

hehehe, you've met the right person now...
Dropped an '85 Golf_//_GTI engine into a 1980 Scirocco_S back in 1993. Been all over those old wiring diagrams for the hall sender ignition systems. heck, I still have a couple ignition modules in the toolbox. 
Anything terminal 15 is always HOT WITH IGNITION ON. Feed it +12v with the key in the run position. (commonly a black wire on VWs at the coil and goes to terminal #4 of the ignition control unit)
Anything Terminal 1 is negative side of the coil (in this case, red/black wire or green wire, and connecting to terminal #1 of the ignition control unit.)
Anything Brown is a VW ground wire. In this case, the terminal #2 of the ignition control unit is brown. My book shows it grounding at the battery so that you get a good solid connection, all the time, rather than a frame ground that can be problematic over time. 
Now, that ignition control unit really has 6 or 7 pins to it. Here you go:
#1 = green wire to coil - terminal #1 (same wire used for tach signal)
#2 = brown wire to battery ground terminal
#3 = brown/white wire to hall sender -
#4 = black wire to coil + terminal #15
#5 = red/black wire to hall sender +
#6 = green/white wire to hall sender (this is the trigger wire)
#7 = not used
There you go, you can install it in whatever you want now... 924, 928, 911, 411, 412, type 1 beetle, you name it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomslik (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor (where_2)*

now thats what I call help, awesome.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor (tomslik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomslik* »_now thats what I call help, awesome.

Note: over the past 17 years I have owned a 1970 Beetle (1600 dual port with dual solex PD-SIT 28s), a 1980 Scirocco_S (with an '85 Golf_//_GTI engine, KE-Jetronic and Knock sensing equipped), a 1990 Corrado_G60 (still stock after 11 years of ownership), and there are two MkV TDI's in my driveway. I've gapped some points, and done a little rewiring over the years... 
I'm just giving back a tiny bit of the information I've gathered along the way... Plenty of folks on the internet have given me info and helpful advice since I started reading Usenet Rec.autos.vw back in 1992/1993. 
The preservation/restoration forum is much more entertaining than some of the later model forums that are stuck in endless loop discussions about adding Boom-Boom and Bling-Bling, and how drunk they got last night.


----------



## tomslik (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor (where_2)*

And to think all this time I was looking for miracles there...


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor (tomslik)*

belive it or not befor i got the response i did figure it out i have spark now just havent had time to really dell with the car now it is going to be geting the thing to run GOOD the real problem

Thanks for the response at least now it can get archived for somone else doing the same thing i have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Chris


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor (kobe82)*

Well isn't the 924 a Bosch FI system? Something like a K-Jetronic? If that's what it's got, all you need is to get rid of all your air leaks and get the timing set straight.


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor (where_2)*

Ya I got it running it is leaking air now but ya it is gonna be just like all the rabbits i have had
Kjetronic YES! 

chris


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: please help 78 to 83 rabbit distrubutor (where_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *where_2* »_The preservation/restoration forum is much more entertaining than some of the later model forums that are stuck in endless loop discussions about adding Boom-Boom and Bling-Bling, and how drunk they got last night.









I could not agree more. Very well put.


----------

